# Scola had a monster game in Euroleague 1/4 finals



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

In the best-of-three quarterfinal playoff to reach the final four, which is at this point the biggest game Tau played so far in the season. Scola had a great offensive game, *he made 15 of 16 two-point shots and 4 of 4 free throws for 34 points*, Scola's two-point accuracy, 94% set a *new one-game Euroleague record.*



edit: Scola played 29.5 mins and had 6 boards, 2 steals, 1 blocks, 2 assists and 1 TO. 
Solid overall performance :clap:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Glad to see him continue to step up his game. I am very excited about having him on our team. Not many European players are truely able to find success in the NBA so I hope he will adjust well.

Another reason he fits in well is that he is a poor free throw shooter. Seems to be a requirement if you want to play for the Spurs nowadays. I can't beliefve he made all four of his free throws. :laugh:

Does Tau Ceramica have a realistic chance of winning the championship. I don't keep up with Euroleague so you will have to inform us some more.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Does Tau Ceramica have a realistic chance of winning the championship. I don't keep up with Euroleague so you will have to inform us some more.


I haven't seen the game and I don't watch euro ball basicly (so I'm not a Scola expert) but from what I've read they're clear favorites alongside Maccabi Haifa and CSKA Moskow.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think Maccabi is the team with that Sarunas Jasikevicus, or something like that, from Lithuania that was tearing apart the US national team during these Olympics. Weird to see him show up again.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Right LineOfire, and their best scorer's last name is Parker :biggrin: 
Don't know the player tough but I've heard he's pretty good.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Isn't Anthony Parker Tony's brother? Or am I just completely off base here?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Isn't Anthony Parker Tony's brother? Or am I just completely off base here?


Pretty much off base I guess... Nice try anyways :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow good to see that our mangement still has it. im excited for scola to come here anyone know if he will be here nxt yr or the yr after. i think he will fit well in our line up


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That's one thing Scola seems to be pretty good at, shooting at good percentages and getting good shots in the paint. That's how he played in the Olympics, and if he went 15/15 from the field I can only assume it was pretty much the same deal.



Godd job on the update DaBobz.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Pretty much off base I guess... Nice try anyways :biggrin:


I had it stuck in my head that he was. Doesn't Tony Parker's brother play basketball somewhere though?

Tau Ceramica's next game is April 7. I guess this can be the Luis Scola update thread. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker's younger brother played at Northwestern (college) last year, and I think this past season was his Senior year. Didn't hear much about him, so I guess he didn't have an Earth-shattering performance.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Great game from Scola , but Benetton (despite playing at home) was extemely disppointing . The Favourites for the title are the CSKA Moscow and the Maccabi Tel Aviv . Tau is a good team but should suffer from a certain lack of depth later. 

As for Parker , he has 2 brothers .

* TJ* was a junior in Northwestern this year but decided to forgo his senior year and to turn pro . He is a PG (6'2 , 1984) .

http://nusports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/parker_tj00.html

9.7 pts 45.6 fg% 35.7% 3 pts 58%ft 2.1 rbds 2.3 assists 1.5 stl . 

*Pierre* (6'3 , G) was a freshamn in loyola chicago this year.

http://www.loyolaramblers.com/sports/mbball/bio.asp?PLAYER_ID=1481

3.2 pts 2.1 rbds 1 assist in 15 mn . 

(tony parker senior himself was a star in loyola in the 80's if i'm right)

End of the family tree


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Does Tau Ceramica have a realistic chance of winning the championship. I don't keep up with Euroleague so you will have to inform us some more.





DaBobZ said:


> I haven't seen the game and I don't watch euro ball basicly (so I'm not a Scola expert) but from what I've read they're clear favorites alongside Maccabi Haifa and CSKA Moskow.


The clear favorite is CSKA Moscow. They knew Final Four is gonna be at their city, so they collected very good players and not like in other cases they have one of best coaches and he made superb players into superb team. Players which would normaly start in most of other teams play 5 minutes in CSKA and dont whine at all.

Another close favorite is last year champion Maccabi Tel Aviv (not Haifa). They have the same Sarunas Jasikevicius whos their mental leader. Also Anthony Parker the best player this season in Euroleague (not many argue about that). Their frontline is also impressive (Vujcic and Baston). IMHO they are as strong as CSKA, but when you (CSKA) put so much money in it how can you lose... Also its a known fact that in last 2 Euroleagues the ones who had homecourt in Final4 won. That was Barcelona and Maccabi. On the other hand golden boy Jasikevicius was in Barcelona that season and CSKA failed to buy him from Maccabi in last offseason.

If Tau and CSKA makes through 1/4 finals (now they lead 1-0 each in best of 3) they meet each other in semifinal. Tau is in very good shape lately and has players who could make CSKA unlucky in the only game. Also Tau has big revenge feeling vs CSKA, because last year CSKA denied Tau hopes for Final Foul in the deciding match. 



KokoTheMonkey said:


> ...if he went 15/15 from the field I can only assume it was pretty much the same deal.


Dont know for how long it stays on the top of the page, but you can watch some streaming highlights on http://www.euroleague.net It says VIDEO
HIGHLIGHTS Benetton-TAU, if its not on the top of the page, scroll down. There are few shots of Scola, layups mostly.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Maccabi Tel Aviv (not Haifa).


My bad... but I am completely crazy or is there a team wich name is Maccabi Haifa? Maybe a soccer team dunno really...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> My bad... but I am completely crazy or is there a team wich name is Maccabi Haifa? Maybe a soccer team dunno really...


Almost all teams in Israel have either Maccabi or Hapoel name. So theres obviously Maccabi Haifa, both in basketball and soccer I guess.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Almost all teams in Israel have either Maccabi or Hapoel name. So theres obviously Maccabi Haifa, both in basketball and soccer I guess.


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> I haven't seen the game and I don't watch euro ball basicly (so I'm not a Scola expert) but from what I've read they're clear favorites alongside Maccabi Haifa and CSKA Moskow.


*cough* Maccabi Tel Aviv ...

Tau is not exactly considered as one of the favourites, Maccabi and CSKA are way ahead in terms of quality comparing to other european clubs (honestly watching some games of CSKA they look like a NBA playoff team to me)... so I believe this season will be decided among CSKA and Maccabi- everything else would be a big surprise... Tau has alway had a good roster in the past few years but ussually underachieved a bit, this year they've lost Nocioni so people didn't expect as much from them...



> Isn't Anthony Parker Tony's brother? Or am I just completely off base here?


I think one brother of Anthony is a lawyer, while his sister is really good bball player- I think she was the one winning HS dunking competition last year (I hope I haven't completely mixed it up :biggrin: ) but I am sure he is not anyhow related to Tony...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Scola update

Tau beats benetton 66 64 and reaches the final four, so as CSKA Moskow and *Maccabi Tel Aviv Yeah I did it* :biggrin: they have a 10 point lead late in the 3rd. 

Luis had 12 points on 6/11 shooting, 4 rebs, 1 steal 1 assist and 2 TO in 26 mins.


----------

